# ALMA PARK ZOO? anyone been recently?



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

We are heading up next week for a couple of weeks with my Mum and Dad at Mt Tamborine. It will be the first time in ages that we will all be going together so we are wanting some exciting places to take Tilly, but dreamworld/movie world/seaworld etc seems a bit overpriced to take a 3 yr old with motion sickness (so no rides for my bubba). I took her to Currumbin a couple of years ago, and she enjoyed that, but we want somewhere different this time, and i remembered (very vaguely) going to Alma Park Zoo when i was little.

Has anyone been to ALMA PARK ZOO recently? is it any good? It seems to be one of the cheaper places in the Gold Coast/Brisbane area, Everything else is soooo expensive!!! 

Any other suggestions? must have animals, and if i have to go definitely reps, lol.

Thanks guys...


----------



## daveandem2011 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi sezzzzz, where abouts is alma park zoo?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

the map says Burpengary?


----------



## jezza11 (Sep 18, 2012)

From what I rember. The Australia zoo is about same price, and a lot be. Also it's not much further up the road.


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2012)

I've never even heard of it, but would be keen to read other people's opinions on it, as we're headed up that way ourselves soon. What started out as a long weekend trip to Australia Zoo for my birthday has turned into a weeks holiday on the Gold Coast.


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 18, 2012)

I went about 2 yrs ago, worst zoo I have ever been too.


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 18, 2012)

Went about a year ago for the second time. it's on the outskirts of Brisbane but I know that they're moving to Logan to expand and because some hugely rich bastard wants to flatten the gardens (it was originally a botanical garden) and put a huge housing estate on top. If you go see the water buffalo, you can see all the development being built pretty much next to them. It's not a huge zoo, but some of the animals are gorgeous. We spent about four hours there. I think it's worth the money


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

jezza11 said:


> From what I rember. The Australia zoo is about same price, and a lot be. Also it's not much further up the road.



Australia zoo will be about $50 more plus if i go to Beerwah I will hsve to visit family lol.



Rob_N_Son said:


> I've never even heard of it, but would be keen to read other people's opinions on it, as we're headed up that way ourselves soon. What started out as a long weekend trip to Australia Zoo for my birthday has turned into a weeks holiday on the Gold Coast.



When are you heading up? Unfortunately, i think this year our holidays coincide with school holidays so its going to be busy as wherever we go....



junglepython2 said:


> I went about 2 yrs ago, worst zoo I have ever been too.


Any other suggestions up that way? i think i heard something about a reptile park between the GC and Toowoomba?




miss_mosher said:


> Went about a year ago for the second time. it's on the outskirts of Brisbane but I know that they're moving to Logan to expand and because some hugely rich bastard wants to flatten the gardens (it was originally a botanical garden) and put a huge housing estate on top. If you go see the water buffalo, you can see all the development being built pretty much next to them. It's not a huge zoo, but some of the animals are gorgeous. We spent about four hours there. I think it's worth the money



is there any reps? 

i remember their advertisement on TV (from when i was alot younger) had some sort of bear, and deer, and peacocks... just saw on the website that for $75 i can feed and interact with a ring tailed Lemur, now thats pretty cool.... or for $40 i can feed a Quoll. eant to mention in the other thread that I'm from Toowoomba too.. 


What about David Fleay Wildlife Park at Tallebudgra? anyone been there?
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> When are you heading up? Unfortunately, i think this year our holidays coincide with school holidays so its going to be busy as wherever we go....



We're flying out Saturday week. Yeah, the school holidays are a pain, but because of where I work I am restricted to taking leave during the school holidays.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> We're flying out Saturday week. Yeah, the school holidays are a pain, but because of where I work I am restricted to taking leave during the school holidays.




We will be there at the same time!

Hubby has a ride up there every year, its usually in October, but it was brought forward to september this year (suits us better anyway as Tilly's birthday is usually at the same time!) 

I'm trying to find out more info on David Fleay Wildlife park. appears the entry is only $18 per adult...


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> I'm trying to find out more info on David Fleay Wildlife park. appears the entry is only $18 per adult...



That is cheap ! So far the only things I have penned in are Australia Zoo & a visit to the S&T store. The missus said she just wants to relax by the pool, but I'm still looking for other herpy (don't say that out loud, LOL) things to do.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

lmao! yeah the last thing your missus would want to hear on her holidays! "just popping out to get herpes love, back soon!"...


my parents live at Tamborine mountain about a block from a NP so im thinking i might give herping in real life a try... They have some lovely pythons pop into their place, ive finally convinced them to let them be (they've always called a re-locator).... 

i'm going to try and get to the new s&t shop too....


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2012)

There is some nature sky-walk thingy that she wants to do (saw it in a brochure the last time we were up there), so that sounds kind of herpy, I guess.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> There is some nature sky-walk thingy that she wants to do (saw it in a brochure the last time we were up there), so that sounds kind of herpy, I guess.



yeah thats around the corner from where i'll be. it is besutiful bushlsnd around there, i havent done the skywalk yet but now that Tilly's a bit older we might give it a shot... there's a good pub called the st bernard not far from there. besutiful food and the kids will love it because there is the biggest st bernard that just cruises through the pub and restaurant. It has amazing views to the GC too.


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2012)

Ahhh awesome. I just googled it and I'm assuming it is called the Tamborine Rainforest Skywalk. Thanks for the tip, we love good pub food.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

who doesn't lol... There is some really quaint shops up on the mountain to lots of art galleries etc.. but nothing opens until 10am.


----------



## Procreate (Sep 18, 2012)

Not really related to the topic but what is s&t ??


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2012)

Procreate said:


> Not really related to the topic but what is s&t ??



Scales & Tails Magazine. In the context of this thread it is their newly opened Reptile Outlet.



Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> who doesn't lol... There is some really quaint shops up on the mountain to lots of art galleries etc.. but nothing opens until 10am.



How long will it take to get there from the GC ?


----------



## PythonLegs (Sep 18, 2012)

Almas alright..it's a small zoo, and they've had the same animals there Forever, so you go once and you won't need to go back. There's a whole heap of wild herps though, if you look hard enough...semi tame EWDs and lacies cruising around.


----------



## csmlg (Sep 18, 2012)

If you go alma park take mozzy spray! You will need it! There baboons, Roos, a kids petting area with a calf, chicks, goats, and stuff if I remember correctly. I have a 4 yr old and she likes it. But it not the best of zoo's for animals. Lots of garden tho. Underwater world is a spot to stop at my 4 yr old would live there if she could. An not to bad of price. Up that way there is a maze garden too, that my daughter loves running around in, good break in the drive for her. Oz zoo if a grate stop, I find it a Little expensive but if we were holidaying We'd go. 
Have grate time


----------



## csmlg (Sep 18, 2012)

Orileys is out there too, and the glow worm caves.


----------



## smeejason (Sep 18, 2012)

I would go and see Joy and the gang at scails and tails outlet.. Plenty of reps there. If you then want to checkout some wildlife it is just a 2 minute car ride to inala and you will get some very interesting encounters there:lol::lol:

I live just up the road from alma park zoo but have not gone for a few years as i think it is just to expensive for what it is. if you can get discount vouchers go along but not at 100 for a family..


----------



## geckodan (Sep 18, 2012)

I went to Alma Park with the kids a few months back and thoroughgly enjoyed it - its old style but it's still pleasant. Much better than the commercial sess-pit Australia Zoo that I will hopefully never have to go to again now my yearly pass has run out.


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2012)

When I googled Inala the first match is an organisation dealing with people with disabilities. I didn't think it was cool referring to these people as "wildlife", and am thankful that PR has since clarified that this wasn't the case.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Sep 18, 2012)

It's a low social economic area, and there are still a lot (alot are in Logan central now) of people that you just don't make eye contact with. Which can be hard with 900 million 4yrs running amok swearing like troopers!
Also shoes, deodorant and any type of manners are all optional....
I live next to some delightful neighbors and have learnt so many swear words from the 3 & 5 year olds But it's the only why I can afford to rent a three bedroom house by myself - I call it a life challenge my car has only been broken into once...so far


----------



## swampie (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree with Geckodan, it's not a big place but is ideal for young kids, plenty of animals for them to feed and interact with and the grounds are quite nice and its never crowded.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> How long will it take to get there from the GC ?



from surfers about 45mins... its up behind dreamworld etc...

- - - Updated - - -



csmlg said:


> Underwater world is a spot to stop at my 4 yr old would live there if she could. An not to bad of price. Up that way there is a maze garden too, that my daughter loves running around in, good break in the drive for her. Oz zoo if a grate stop, I find it a Little expensive but if we were holidaying We'd go.
> Have grate time




WE are going to the sunshine coast for the weekend without Tilly. Shes staying with her nanna and papa at the GC, and we are partying, but its sounding like we'll have to take her back up so we can go to Australia zoo..... My aunty works at oz zoo so we may be able to get a discount *crosses fingers*. We are also very spoilt for aquariums down here. Circular Quay's one is fantastic.

- - - Updated - - -



smeejason said:


> I would go and see Joy and the gang at scails and tails outlet.. Plenty of reps there. If you then want to checkout some wildlife it is just a 2 minute car ride to inala and you will get some very interesting encounters there:lol::lol:
> 
> I live just up the road from alma park zoo but have not gone for a few years as i think it is just to expensive for what it is. if you can get discount vouchers go along but not at 100 for a family..



i found vouchers for $16 each. 

Inala is like no other place on earth and not in a good way.


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 18, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> There is some nature sky-walk thingy that she wants to do (saw it in a brochure the last time we were up there), so that sounds kind of herpy, I guess.



Is that the o'reilly treetop walk? Me and my partner did that on Saturday when we got bored of the beach! DO IT!!


----------



## Becceles (Sep 18, 2012)

Alma Park is great if you really want to relax without commercialism. Take a BBQ lunch because the table area is beautiful. It's not a big zoo, and it does have developments right on its doorstep, but it's definitely something kids enjoy. Although I do agree it's a little pricy, but discount vouchers come up all the time on Cudo etc. As far as animals go it has a sun bear, lots of monkeys, red pandas, theres a few reptiles (from memory snake wise it was an olive, jungle, diamond, woma, and stimson) and lacies and some frogs too, peacocks everywhere, deer, llamas, macaws. But it's small enough that you don't need to race from one place to the next just to see everything.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

phantomreptiles said:


> It's a low social economic area, and there are still a lot (alot are in Logan central now) of people that you just don't make eye contact with. Which can be hard with 900 million 4yrs running amok swearing like troopers!
> Also shoes, deodorant and any type of manners are all optional....
> I live next to some delightful neighbors and have learnt so many swear words from the 3 & 5 year olds But it's the only why I can afford to rent a three bedroom house by myself - I call it a life challenge my car has only been broken into once...so far



lmfao.. my first trip to brisbane as a semi adult was to Inala, i will never forget it.... like redfern on crack.

- - - Updated - - -



miss_mosher said:


> Is that the o'reilly treetop walk? Me and my partner did that on Saturday when we got bored of the beach! DO IT!!




there's a few different walks up there, i think the skywalk is a boardwalk through the "rainforest"....


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2012)

Tropical Fruit World is another place we may consider, but it will also cost the best part of $100 for the 3 of us, and even more if daughter decides to tag along, as she is considered an adult.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

Becceles said:


> Alma Park is great if you really want to relax without commercialism. Take a BBQ lunch because the table area is beautiful. It's not a big zoo, and it does have developments right on its doorstep, but it's definitely something kids enjoy. Although I do agree it's a little pricy, but discount vouchers come up all the time on Cudo etc. As far as animals go it has a sun bear, lots of monkeys, red pandas, theres a few reptiles (from memory snake wise it was an olive, jungle, diamond, woma, and stimson) and lacies and some frogs too, peacocks everywhere, deer, llamas, macaws. But it's small enough that you don't need to race from one place to the next just to see everything.



im torn now.... it sounds a bit like the Australian reptile park, in the relaxing sense.... does anyone know how long it would tske to get there from the gold coast?

did anyone know anything of the fleay wildlife park?


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 18, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> lmfao.. my first trip to brisbane as a semi adult was to Inala, i will never forget it.... like redfern on crack.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



We didn't spend too much time up there because we wanted to do the treetop walk, it wasn't huge but it was definitely awesome. An yeh, there are boardwalks leading to the treetop walk. Not sure how many other trails there are up there. Maybe not as many or as long as the bunya mountains.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> Tropical Fruit World is another place we may consider, but it will also cost the best part of $100 for the 3 of us, and even more if daughter decides to tag along, as she is considered an adult.



if i wanna see fruit ill go to oxford street, lol. 

i saw that on the weekender show not long sgo, i cant say it holds any interest to me.

while your at tamborine take the kids here Glow Worm Caves - Cedar Creek Estate Winery & Vineyard, Mount Tamborine its pretty cool, i think its $10 a head.


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> We didn't spend too much time up there because we wanted to do the treetop walk, it wasn't huge but it was definitely awesome. An yeh, there are boardwalks leading to the treetop walk. Not sure how many other trails there are up there. Maybe not as many or as long as the bunya mountains.



I'm not sure which walk the brochure was for. Maybe we can do both ? 




Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> i saw that on the weekender show not long sgo, i cant say it holds any interest to me.



Yeah, we saw it on there too. I'm not a real big fruit eater, but wife & son are. Daughter is too, but she is supposedly meeting up with her bestie up there so she mightn't be with us too much.



> while your at tamborine take the kids here Glow Worm Caves - Cedar Creek Estate Winery & Vineyard, Mount Tamborine its pretty cool, i think its $10 a head.



Yeah, they wanted to do that last time. So many things to do, & here's the other half thinking it's going to be a relaxing trip.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> Yeah, they wanted to do that last time. So many things to do, & here's the other half thinking it's going to be a relaxing trip.



i have found that once there is kids involved there is no such thing as relaxation... we went away for a naughty weekend a couple of weeks ago.. we were asleep by 8:30pm, we laughed so hard that our idea of naughty had changed so much in 4 years!


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2012)

Son is nearly 12 now, so he's at that stage where he doesn't really want to do "kid stuff" anymore, but it isn't like we can all go to the pub and get plastered, so he'll just have to deal with it for a while longer. 

Another thing I thought of - Will our Herp Society memberships entitle us to any discounts at the zoo's up there ?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

Rob_N_Son said:


> Son is nearly 12 now, so he's at that stage where he doesn't really want to do "kid stuff" anymore, but it isn't like we can all go to the pub and get plastered, so he'll just have to deal with it for a while longer.
> 
> Another thing I thought of - Will our Herp Society memberships entitle us to any discounts at the zoo's up there ?



im not a member, but im sure i saw something about it in a thread not long ago.


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah I know down here we do, just wondering whether NSW HS member's get a discount up in QLD


----------



## Josh_p (Sep 18, 2012)

There moving that zoo to the south side of Brisbane. Don't no when tho. Australia zoo is way better IMO more animals and better shows. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 18, 2012)

miss_mosher said:


> Went about a year ago for the second time. it's on the outskirts of Brisbane but I know that they're moving to Logan to expand and because some hugely rich bastard wants to flatten the gardens (it was originally a botanical garden) and put a huge housing estate on top. If you go see the water buffalo, you can see all the development being built pretty much next to them. It's not a huge zoo, but some of the animals are gorgeous. We spent about four hours there. I think it's worth the money



The relocation is not happening anymore, I can't remember the exact reason. I went a month or so ago and my kids loved it, the park was slightly downsized at the time because they were holding off building new things in anticipation of the possible relocation. I was a little disappointed with the reptile part of the zoo (no elapids and a few reptiles on breeding loan) but overall it was not bad for the price but not really a full day.


----------



## Kyro (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey Sez if your heading to the sunshine coast then do a little detour to Childers & check out Snakes Downunder. I havn't been but I've heard that it's a great reptile park so it might be worth a visit.It's a couple of hours north of Nambour.


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2012)

Kyro said:


> Hey Sez if your heading to the sunshine coast then do a little detour to Childers & check out Snakes Downunder. I havn't been but I've heard that it's a great reptile park so it might be worth a visit.It's a couple of hours north of Nambour.



Damn. Google says 4.5 hrs from Surfers.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

Kyro said:


> Hey Sez if your heading to the sunshine coast then do a little detour to Childers & check out Snakes Downunder. I havn't been but I've heard that it's a great reptile park so it might be worth a visit.It's a couple of hours north of Nambour.




lol! thats not a little detour!!! unfortunately we'll have to depend on friends and family for transport, so sort of can only go as far as they are willing.


----------



## Raymonde (Sep 19, 2012)

There are a few other options for zoo's around brisbane that no one seems to have mentioned. Probably because they are relatively small compared to the big zoos like Alma park and Australia zoo. 

There is a small collection of animals at the information center (Walkabout creek visitor centre) at the beginning of Brisbane forest park in the western suburbs of Brisbane (close to mt Nebo and Mt Glorious if you are into picnics or bushwalks). Although it is a small collection of all natives i have always been very impressed with their marsupial collection including very nice setup for many nocturnal animals. Its certainly not a full day outing but is great when combined with a picnic and small bushwalk and best of all its very cheap, last time i was there i think it was less than $10 for an adult. It may have changed but last time i was there there was a walk through aviary with a small section of birds, a quoll, wallabies, platypus, gliders, wombat, some frogs, water dragon, red belly black, death adder, lung fish, freshwater turtle (albagula i think), some geckos or small skinks i think, bandicoots, i think there was a few other things as well but its a while ago that i last went so it may have changed and i could be remembering wrong. Anyway, its not a huge collection but it is a very good range of natives and for that price worth visiting if you go anywhere near Brisbane forest park. 
Walkabout Creek (Department of Environment and Resource Management)

the other 'zoo' is Lone pine koala sanctuary in Fig tree pocket, which is bigger than walkabout creek but not as big as the other zoos, it also focuses on native animals but has a lot more range. They and a great range of animals and a decent reptile house which from memory is not huge but still enough to satisfy my need for reptiles, also have crocodiles and monitors which walkabout creek doesn't. I also really liked their shows, I went to a sheep dog show and the raptor show and both were very entertaining. Easily a full day outing when i was last there, which was before the brisbane floods so things may have changed as they did get flooded. Anyway, I really like going there and its closer than the other zoo being located close-ish to the center of brisbane. They are $33 for an adult $80 for a family
Lone Pine Koala Sanctuary - Since 1927

i'm sure you'd have a great time no matter which zoo you went too. Enjoy!!! :-D


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 19, 2012)

if you want to limit travel and going to be on the gold coast why not just go to currumbin wildlife? got a reptile section and an outdoor fresh & salt water croc exhibit (with feeding displays in the right season). not a bad day out and a lot cheaper than aus zoo. 

fleays is a bit run down. last time i went wasn't much to see really.


----------



## WomaBoy (Sep 19, 2012)

Go to australia zoo, worth the money, been there twice !


----------



## Skelhorn (Sep 19, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> We are heading up next week for a couple of weeks with my Mum and Dad at Mt Tamborine. It will be the first time in ages that we will all be going together so we are wanting some exciting places to take Tilly, but dreamworld/movie world/seaworld etc seems a bit overpriced to take a 3 yr old with motion sickness (so no rides for my bubba). I took her to Currumbin a couple of years ago, and she enjoyed that, but we want somewhere different this time, and i remembered (very vaguely) going to Alma Park Zoo when i was little.
> 
> Has anyone been to ALMA PARK ZOO recently? is it any good? It seems to be one of the cheaper places in the Gold Coast/Brisbane area, Everything else is soooo expensive!!!
> 
> ...



I've been recently. Don't expect too much but the kids LOVE IT. We just searched online and found a family voucher for $30 I think. Australia Zoo is about $55 per adult I think-Bit expensive once you add kids in there too!
We however enjoyed Alma as its still open, nice on a sunny day, you can get close to the animals, still a good petting zoo, the kids love feeding the animals. Its a decent day out for $30. Worth a look unless you want to pay X amount at Aussie Zoo for each person


----------



## drinkies (Sep 19, 2012)

Darling Downs Zoo - Home Page


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 19, 2012)

Raymonde said:


> the other 'zoo' is Lone pine koala sanctuary in Fig tree pocket, which is bigger than walkabout creek but not as big as the other zoos, it also focuses on native animals but has a lot more range. They and a great range of animals and a decent reptile house which from memory is not huge but still enough to satisfy my need for reptiles, also have crocodiles and monitors which walkabout creek doesn't. I also really liked their shows, I went to a sheep dog show and the raptor show and both were very entertaining. Easily a full day outing when i was last there, which was before the brisbane floods so things may have changed as they did get flooded. Anyway, I really like going there and its closer than the other zoo being located close-ish to the center of brisbane. They are $33 for an adult $80 for a family
> Lone Pine Koala Sanctuary - Since 1927
> 
> i'm sure you'd have a great time no matter which zoo you went too. Enjoy!!! :-D



i had forgotten about lone pine.

- - - Updated - - -



Ozzie Python said:


> if you want to limit travel and going to be on the gold coast why not just go to currumbin wildlife? got a reptile section and an outdoor fresh & salt water croc exhibit (with feeding displays in the right season). not a bad day out and a lot cheaper than aus zoo.
> 
> fleays is a bit run down. last time i went wasn't much to see really.



we went there a year ago, so i wanted to try somewhere new, but have found some awesome vouchers online, so it may be currumbin yet. i found currumbin to be great, not too expensive and plenty to see.

- - - Updated - - -



drinkies said:


> Darling Downs Zoo - Home Page




thank you. i had been looking for the nsme of that one. haver you been?


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 19, 2012)

its ***** was there couple of months ago hardly any animals animals that were there looked like they were in jail enclosures were horrid its not well presented at all was a huge waste of money even tho i got half price tickets


----------



## Raymonde (Sep 21, 2012)

WomaBoy said:


> Go to australia zoo, worth the money, been there twice !



I can beat that  been there 6 times ... although only once in the last 10 years. Went a lot before it got more expensive, expanded and changed its name. Although it is expensive i do think its worth doing at least once, their enclosures are big and well designed to try and make the animals happy as well as allow them to be viewed by visitors. As much as I love reptiles my favourite animals at Australia Zoo are the otters... they are great to watch at feeding time.

- - - Updated - - -



cathy1986 said:


> its ***** was there couple of months ago hardly any animals animals that were there looked like they were in jail enclosures were horrid its not well presented at all was a huge waste of money even tho i got half price tickets



I'm guessing your talking about the darling downs zoo? I hadn't even hear of it before now and i have lived in brisbane most of my life.... Going by their website they are struggling to get enough money and time to get around to all the things on their to do list.


----------



## cathy1986 (Sep 21, 2012)

no this was Alma Park Zoo
SINGS- "how about you you you, yeah you you YOU too at Alma Park Zoo....."


----------



## montysrainbow (Sep 21, 2012)

Daisy Hill Koala centre is nice, a little boring lol but i reckon your little girl would love it.They have picnic areas and walk tracks and best of all its free


----------



## WomaBoy (Sep 21, 2012)

Raymonde said:


> I can beat that  been there 6 times ... although only once in the last 10 years.


luckyy !!! Steve Irwin is my number one idol, even on top of Benji Marshall !!, i read his whole book 3 or 4 times i loved it !! watched his show all the timee, the first time i went was a week after he died  and the last time was two years ago next trip up to QLD ill be going to aussie zoo!!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Sep 21, 2012)

If you want a freebie (as well as very pleasant day out) All sorts of wildlife including reptiles.

Go to Queens Nature Park in Ipswich....nice gardens and a great restaurant to revive yourself afterwards. There's a conversvation centre beside the restaurant too.

It's very kid friendly...you can't go wrong.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 22, 2012)

soooo many places to go!!! 

my husband is talking about going to Sea World now...


----------



## Rob (Sep 22, 2012)

LOL. So much for "relaxation", eh ?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 22, 2012)

i reckon... i may be happy with that if he lets me swim with the dolphins.


----------



## Becceles (Sep 22, 2012)

Walkabout creek is lovely but not really a full day out. Last time we were there we coupled it with a few deer farms that are in the area too.


----------



## snakerelocation (Sep 22, 2012)

geckodan said:


> I went to Alma Park with the kids a few months back and thoroughgly enjoyed it - its old style but it's still pleasant. Much better than the commercial sess-pit Australia Zoo that I will hopefully never have to go to again now my yearly pass has run out.



have to agree with you geckodan, the so called reptile park with bugg all reptiles (except for crocks) I have more reptiles (snakes and lizzards / monitors) in my spare room than what they have there. and if you do go there do forget to take a drink, a can of coke there is about 5 bucks...... very very dissapointed. not like it use to be when steve was running the show..


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Oct 11, 2012)

Finally home from holidays! We ended up at sea world! Had a lovely time! I will post pics a bit later as we have only just got home and I haven't been through the hundreds of pics we took! 
We also went to the bearded dragon hotel in Cunungra and took part in cane toad races which was so much fun! And watched a guy called furry do a reptile show. Highly recommend the pub and the shows!


----------

